# Pokémon Black and White Versions



## easpa (Mar 3, 2011)

Pok?mon HeartGold and SoulSilver had a megathread, so I'mma try and make one for Black and White.

With the release of Pok?mon Black and White just around the corner, I've decided to make one big thread for you to post anything about the upcoming games in.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 3, 2011)

1/3 more days.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 3, 2011)

Ricano said:


> 1/3 more days.


 
One-third of a day?


----------



## Ricano (Mar 3, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> One-third of a day?


 
1 day for Europe, 3 for North America


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 3, 2011)

What are new features in b/w?  I saw 3on3 battles, haven't read about anything else though (haven't read much about it at all  )


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 3, 2011)

Ricano said:


> 1 day for Europe, 3 for North America


 
FFFFFF


----------



## 4861 (Mar 3, 2011)

All Pokemon games are the same.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Mar 3, 2011)

4861 said:


> All Pokemon games are the same.


 
DUHHHH!!!!!! All series games are the same. (Mario Party, Monkey Ball, ANIMAL CROSSING) besides this one is super different from the previous games.


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2011)

DarthGohan1 said:


> What are new features in b/w?  I saw 3on3 battles, haven't read about anything else though (haven't read much about it at all  )


 
3 on 3 battles, battle subway, you can challenge to Pokemon league in any order (meaning you can decide which you want to battle first and which last - excluding the champion) I can't remember much more. Haven't played it for a few weeks. There's season (though that's obv) dream world, High-link... *doesn't know anymore*


----------



## Justin (Mar 4, 2011)

Admittedly, I've been playing it on my flashcart the last day or so. I really like the camera angle of the graphics. It's less looking down with a little 3d and more half-way between the two. 

(and before someone asks... I do intend to buy the game soon. I can't resist not playing it now when I can)


----------



## easpa (Mar 4, 2011)

I hope my Dad has time to pick up my pre-order of Pokemon Black on his way home from work! Anyway, will you guys be getting Black or White?


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2011)

Black


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 4, 2011)

Pachireecko said:


> I hope my Dad has time to pick up my pre-order of Pokemon Black on his way home from work! Anyway, will you guys be getting Black or White?


 I'll be getting both of them, I've had them both at the same time since Red and Blue and I have done it so often, it's like a tradition. lol

Edit: I have them both now.


----------



## easpa (Mar 4, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I'll be getting both of them, I've had them both at the same time since Red and Blue and I have done it so often, it's like a tradition. lol
> 
> Edit: I have them both now.


 
Wow, you're lucky! I'll probably have to wait until six to get Black. At least I'll have the weekend to play it.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 4, 2011)

Pachireecko said:


> Wow, you're lucky! I'll probably have to wait until six to get Black. At least I'll have the weekend to play it.


 
SUNDAY

WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF SUNDAY
For Pokemon, of course. What the hell were you thinking?


----------



## easpa (Mar 4, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> SUNDAY
> 
> WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF SUNDAY
> For Pokemon, of course. What the hell were you thinking?


 
Err, what? Anyway, I've been playing Black for about an hour, now. I've really just been grinding, though.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 4, 2011)

Pachireecko said:


> Err, what? Anyway, I've been playing Black for about an hour, now. I've really just been grinding, though.


 My Serperior is now Level 66. XD


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 4, 2011)

I have Black Ftw.

Loving it. Shame you yanks have to wait



JasonBurrows said:


> My Serperior is now Level 66. XD


 
Since it JUST came out today...

You've cheated.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 4, 2011)

*I own the following Pok?mon Games: *

Pok?mon Red, Pok?mon Blue, Pok?mon Yellow, Pok?mon Gold, Pok?mon Silver, Pok?mon Ruby, Pok?mon Sapphire, Pok?mon Emerald, Pok?mon Pearl, Pok?mon Diamond, Pok?mon Platinum, Pok?mon HeartGold, Pok?mon SoulSilver, Pok?mon Black and Pok?mon White.

*Games I owned but sadly have lost*

Pok?mon LeafGreen, Pok?mon FireRed and Pok?mon Crystal


----------



## SockHead (Mar 4, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I have Black Ftw.
> 
> Loving it. Shame you yanks have to wait
> 
> ...


 
I'm sure he's just played a lot. -_-


----------



## SodaDog (Mar 4, 2011)

i have black and my brother has white.


----------



## easpa (Mar 4, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> My Serperior is now Level 66. XD


 
BUT, BUT, BUT... My Snivy is Level 11. D=


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 4, 2011)

SockHead said:


> I'm sure he's just played a lot. -_-


 
Within ONE DAY? Which he probably has played it for what... 6 hours?
Get srs bro. It's an impossibility without an AR (which he owns).

Plus I've been playing it quite quickly since I got it. About 6 ish hours. I'm only just past the second gym.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 4, 2011)

You guys liking the game so far?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 4, 2011)

Ricano said:


> You guys liking the game so far?


 
I have had multiple nerd-gasms already.
And I've pretty much just begun


----------



## PaJami (Mar 4, 2011)

Picking up White on Sunday... Can't wait!


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 4, 2011)

Going to get white tomorrow.


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2011)

My team (I often change it);
- Musharna: Level 80
- Samurott: Level 78
- Unfezant: Level 79
- Vanillluxe: Level 80
- Victini: Level 79
- Zoroark: Level 80
- Sawsbuck: Level 81
- Simisear: Level 80
- Audino: Level 82
- Kyurem: Level 86
- Scraggy: Level 75
- Swanna: Level 83


----------



## SockHead (Mar 4, 2011)

Wtf are up with all these high levels?


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Wtf are up with all these high levels?


 I've had my copy since September since it's the Japanese version, played 100% legitly since I can read Japanese  Lol I'll battle anyone - doubt I'll lose xp But I'm pretty sure Jason hacked his to get Servine to level 66 because he made a topic about there already being AR codes for Black and White, so put 2 and 2 together, and it's kinda obvious.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 5, 2011)

I got White yesterday. I'm lovin' it.


----------



## easpa (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, I'm really underleveled! D=


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 5, 2011)

AGGGGGHHHH

STOP IT


----------



## Kibbbbz (Mar 5, 2011)

Removed Post.


----------



## easpa (Mar 5, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> AGGGGGHHHH
> 
> STOP IT


 





Sorry, but I had to.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 5, 2011)

Pachireecko said:


> Sorry, but I had to.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 5, 2011)

Just defeated team Plasma and got the dream mist. Best pokemon game ever!


----------



## easpa (Mar 5, 2011)

[Nook] said:


>








Anyway, my friend code is "4684 7656 5534" if anybody wants to add me.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 5, 2011)

Picking up Black tomorrow!


----------



## easpa (Mar 5, 2011)

I just caught Victini with my last Pokeball! =D


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 5, 2011)

Beated second gym, but was stupid enough to don't save and then I pressed the power button. -.-


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2011)

Pachireecko said:


> I just caught Victini with my last Pokeball! =D


 
Caught mine with a Premier Ball  first attempt, too ^^

Lol poor Andy.


----------



## easpa (Mar 5, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Caught mine with a Premier Ball  first attempt, too ^^
> 
> Lol poor Andy.


 
AndyB? What happened to him?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 5, 2011)

Pachireecko said:


> AndyB? What happened to him?


 
Not me. Fillfall's name is Andy.


----------



## easpa (Mar 5, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Not me. Fillfall's name is Andy.


 
Oh, sorry.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 6, 2011)

I want to use the global link


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I want to use the global link



Battle me?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 6, 2011)

Getting my copy on Tuesday, might get both if I have enough. I'll start with Snivy (SP?) on White and Oshawott (SP, again?) on Black.
Oh, and does B/W work on the advanced connection internet settings on the DSi? I need to know so then I will finally be able to battle online!


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I want to use the global link


 
Battle me?


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 6, 2011)

My Pokemons is under lvl 20 -.- Maybe later.


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> My Pokemons is under lvl 20 -.- Maybe later.


 
No, you battle me now 

I'll use low level Pokemon. Please!!


----------



## easpa (Mar 6, 2011)

Will someone help me evolve my Gurdurr, later?


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2011)

Is it just trading? I can do it now...?


----------



## easpa (Mar 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Is it just trading? I can do it now...?



Yeah, just trading. Actually, I still have a Level 24 Timburr right now, so could you give me a while to level it up?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 6, 2011)

Can B/W use the Advanced internet connection settings? Anyone?


----------



## Justin (Mar 6, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Can B/W use the Advanced internet connection settings? Anyone?


 
Do you mean support for more advanced wireless encryption settings? Yes, indeed!

http://www.serebii.net/blackwhite/

"In addition to this, Pok?mon Black & White are capable of connecting to the Internet via the WPA encryption as opposed to previous games only being able to connect to WiFi through no encryption, or WEP."


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2011)

Pachireecko said:


> Yeah, just trading. Actually, I still have a Level 24 Timburr right now, so could you give me a while to level it up?


 
Kk


Also Andy I'm sorry I beat you!!!


----------



## easpa (Mar 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Kk
> 
> 
> Also Andy I'm sorry I beat you!!!



Okay, I'm ready. Just let me get to a Pokemon Center. I think I posted my FC on the last page.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 6, 2011)

Justin said:


> Do you mean support for more advanced wireless encryption settings? Yes, indeed!
> 
> http://www.serebii.net/blackwhite/
> 
> "In addition to this, Pok?mon Black & White are capable of connecting to the Internet via the WPA encryption as opposed to previous games only being able to connect to WiFi through no encryption, or WEP."


 
Thanks! Now I can battle and trade online!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 6, 2011)

Justin said:


> Do you mean support for more advanced wireless encryption settings? Yes, indeed!
> 
> http://www.serebii.net/blackwhite/
> 
> "In addition to this, Pok?mon Black & White are capable of connecting to the Internet via the WPA encryption as opposed to previous games only being able to connect to WiFi through no encryption, or WEP."


 I am happy about this, I was able to connect when it was just WEP as well.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 6, 2011)

I hate two things currently:

My DSi/DS games REFUSE to let me use my WiFi (but internet on DSi runs off of it fine).
My internet is currently down.

I'm at the city with Dragonspire Tower. My team is decent imo.
Just taking FOREVER to level up xD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 6, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I'm at the city with Dragonspire Tower. My team is decent imo.
> Just taking FOREVER to level up xD


 Which City is that Aeri Tyaelaria?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 6, 2011)

Just realised I'm too poor to get both Black and White at the same time, I blame this on all the GCSE books I've been buying. Anyway, which should I get first, Black or White? Black has got the better legendary (In my opinion) and Black City but White has got better version exclusives...Which did you guys get/are getting?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 6, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Which City is that Aeri Tyaelaria?


 
Ice Gym one C:


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 6, 2011)

I won't be getting yet. I'm actually spending all the money I have saved up on an Arcade Fire concert. Once I have the money, I'll be getting White, I prefer Zekrom.


----------



## Callie (Mar 6, 2011)

I got black and my brother got white. So far, I'm loving it. I got an Oshawott and named it Kracken. Oh, and is it me, or is there a lot less PC space? Before it seemed like there were 18 boxes, now there are just eight -_-


----------



## muffun (Mar 6, 2011)

I bought it today, picked Oshawott. It's pretty good as of right now.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 6, 2011)

Dammit.

I want these so bad ;(

But... I dont want to get it


----------



## Zex (Mar 6, 2011)

Shall i get one of these or one of the remakes of gold/silver.
Keep in mind the prices.. So.?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 6, 2011)

Character design is better outside of battles. Love the new battlescenes and such. I've only gotten into the first five minutes. I just battled Cheren and Bianca, but it's great so far.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 6, 2011)

I keep hearing battle music after I've turned the game off. o.o


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 6, 2011)

SockHead said:


> I keep hearing battle music after I've turned the game off. o.o


 
............
You're officially INSANE 8D
Heres a free mental ward ticket!


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 6, 2011)

YES I HAVE IT

Munna, Smugleaf, Haderia, Hiyappu, Shimama, and Nageki.

And yes, I do nickname them the Japanese names.


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2011)

Callie said:


> I got black and my brother got white. So far, I'm loving it. I got an Oshawott and named it Kracken. Oh, and is it me, or is there a lot less PC space? Before it seemed like there were 18 boxes, now there are just eight -_-



Yes. There are only 8 PC boxes, get over it,


----------



## Callie (Mar 7, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Yes. There are only 8 PC boxes, get over it,


 
I'm not saying it'll ruin the whole game, but I'm the kind of person who attempts to get all the pokemon (and fails, of course).
But, oh well. At least I'll be wiser about which pokemon I catch!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 7, 2011)

Callie said:


> I'm not saying it'll ruin the whole game, but I'm the kind of person who attempts to get all the pokemon (and fails, of course).
> But, oh well. At least I'll be wiser about which pokemon I catch!


 
You get more boxes after you fill up all eight. Fill the eight, you'll get sixteen boxes, and in total if you fill up every single box you get you'll have 24 boxes which can hold 720 pokemon. It's all cool guys.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 7, 2011)

Guess what, I get back from school (After a long, dull bus ride) I walk into the house and the first thing my mum says: "I ordered that game you wanted, Pokemon Black, right?" I was just so happy, considering that 1) I didn't have to pay for it, 2) I wasn't going to be able to go into town for a week. And she showed me the confirmation email, she ordered the right one...My mum is the coolest mum in Essex! It should arrive by wednesday or thursday, so I'll have all the time after school to play on it, or I can play it on the bus.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 7, 2011)

Just finished the league. 
I've NEVER hated a league challenge more in my life.



Spoiler: DON'T READ IF YOU HATE SPOILERS



Like...Wtf? Ok. You get Reshi/Zekrom. Beat N. Then you have to listen to That sage dude tell you he's manipulated N since they met (No ****ing derp) and that he really wants to rule the world? I found it not only stupidly obvious but LAME. And wtf is up with the castle suddenly appearing out of NOWHERE and destroying the league building? Eitherway that battle with the Sage was ****ing hell for me. That damn hydra thing....



And now I'm gunna be transfering Pok?mon given Nintendo (in its infinite wisdom) has made ALL trainers have level 65+ Pok?mon which makes getting the last 3 areas MURDER when my Pok?mon are level 50 odd.
-strokes SoulSilver- It's time for you to awake...My pretties! UNOVA AWAITS D<


----------



## easpa (Mar 7, 2011)

Can somebody help me evolve my Gurdurr?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 7, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Just finished the league.
> I've NEVER hated a league challenge more in my life.
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, I have that same Hydra Pok?mon, it's cool.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 7, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Ah, I have that same Hydra Pok?mon, it's cool.


 
Just not when you're against one = =


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 7, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Just not when you're against one = =


 Yeah, it took me two attacks to take it down...


----------



## Ricano (Mar 7, 2011)

Pachireecko said:


> Can somebody help me evolve my Gurdurr?


 
I'll trade you my Gurdurr, too. =o


----------



## PaJami (Mar 7, 2011)

Had it for a day, just beat the third gym! I'm acually taking my time and training my pokemon much more in this game than in other games. I almost have a team full of level 20s or so instead of an overpowered starter like I've had in many games. I'm VERY happy what WPA works with this game now; finally I can play online! Open to battles if anyone dares challenge me!


----------



## Kibbbbz (Mar 7, 2011)

Removed Post.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 7, 2011)

Dudes and Dudettes.

I just relised something about Virizion.

It's a Pok?mon version of Harpuia from Megaman Zero.

Harpuia:
Fights Zero and his gang to protect his 'friends' X and the Neo-Archadians. 


Spoiler: Harpuia Picture












Virizion:
(From the Black Pok?dex entry) This Pok?mon fought humans in order to protect it's friends. Legends about it continue to be passed down.


Spoiler: Virizion img











I dunno if I am REALLY the only person seeing the similarities. But hey, I still called my Virizion Harpuia.

And maybe Virizion is shameless subliminal Advertising by Pok?mon (Virizion > Verizon?)
Lol I kid on the last one. I'm bored tonight xD


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 7, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Dudes and Dudettes.
> 
> I just relised something about Virizion.
> 
> ...


 
Next legend of next Gen: Ayteeantee


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone want a male Munna, level 10? Anything you want to trade me, I would accept. I'd rather have a female of a pink pokemon that's covered in flowers, tbh.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 7, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Next legend of next Gen: Ayteeantee


 
and its super Rival:

TeeMoobeel

Man I've already caught 3 of the after-league legends.

(The one in the Chasm place, Virizion and the one before that) 
Only took like.... 10 minutes out my life.

I remember my 40minute battle with Deoxys. That was HARD, I managed to walk around the whole of wolvercote before It commited struggle-suicide.


----------



## muffun (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm in Celestial Tower right now.

Sigilyph Lv. 37
Samurott Lv. 36 
Darmanitan Lv. 36
Stoutland Lv. 34
Liepard Lv. 30
Boldore Lv. 24


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 7, 2011)

muffun said:


> I'm in Celestial Tower right now.
> 
> Sigilyph Lv. 37
> Samurott Lv. 36
> ...


 
....
I dislike your team. Mainly since mine at the time would've destroyed it...


----------



## muffun (Mar 7, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> ....
> I dislike your team. Mainly since mine at the time would've destroyed it...


 
Oh no, I'm offended


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 7, 2011)

muffun said:


> Oh no, I'm offended


 
Wtf lol. You wish I gave the care and attention (Plus the effort) to want to offend you more like.
I'm just saying, you need to train and get some better 'mons. That team will be ripped to **** later on.


----------



## muffun (Mar 7, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Wtf lol. You wish I gave the care and attention (Plus the effort) to want to offend you more like.
> I'm just saying, you need to train and get some better 'mons. That team will be ripped to **** later on.


 
It's working out for me now, and I'll make adjustments as needed. Don't think you're hot **** just because you beat the game already with your "ideal team."


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 7, 2011)

muffun said:


> It's working out for me now, and I'll make adjustments as needed. Don't think you're hot **** just because you beat the game already with your "ideal team."


 
I lol'd.
Did I say I think that? Or make any hint that I do? No. I didn't (Assumptions~)
I was giving advice, ok in a rather blunt way which you got pissy about. But it's still advice.
You're going to face the league with that? They'll rip you. Thats all I am saying. Just saying a different team might help matters.

Now go chill out and take some quiet time Muffun. You're getting worked up


----------



## muffun (Mar 7, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I lol'd.
> Did I say I think that? Or make any hint that I do? No. I didn't (Assumptions~)
> I was giving advice, ok in a rather blunt way which you got pissy about. But it's still advice.
> You're going to face the league with that? They'll rip you. Thats all I am saying. Just saying a different team might help matters.
> ...


 
Except I wasn't asking for critique in the first place.

If I wanted it, I would have asked for it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 7, 2011)

muffun said:


> Except I wasn't asking for critique in the first place.
> 
> If I wanted it, I would have asked for it.


 
Yet you posted your team online to show it to people.
IF you didn't expect Critique wtf DID you expect? A grease down and a shiatsu?


----------



## muffun (Mar 7, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Yet you posted your team online to show it to people.
> IF you didn't expect Critique wtf DID you expect? A grease down and a shiatsu?


 
To be quite frank I didn't expect anything.

I expected my post to be acknowledged but not scrutinized. 

Obviously that is not the case.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 7, 2011)

muffun said:


> To be quite frank I didn't expect anything.
> 
> I expected my post to be acknowledged but not scrutinized.
> 
> Obviously that is not the case.


 
Welcome to the internet Muffun.


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Yet you posted your team online to show it to people.
> IF you didn't expect Critique wtf DID you expect? A grease down and a shiatsu?



It's Muffun's team. Not yours. Simple put. Get over it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 7, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> It's Muffun's team. Not yours. Simple put. Get over it.


 
I was simply telling him he'll need to change it or he'll get beaten later on.

Like...Overeation Monday much?

Kinda saddens me you guys immediatly think I was being mean.


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2011)

It's Tuesday and also I personally like Muffun's team. Now stop flaming this thread,


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 7, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> It's Tuesday and also I personally like Muffun's team. Now stop flaming this thread,


 
J/s You guys are the ones who're inflaming it.
Plus I was going with American times. Ok for me and you its Tuesday but w.e.
I dislike you like it. It's the internet. I respect your opinion and his own about the team. I was offering him tips and he got all ****ty. Not my fault


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> J/s You guys are the ones who're inflaming it.
> Plus I was going with American times. Ok for me and you its Tuesday but w.e.
> I dislike you like it. It's the internet. I respect your opinion and his own about the team. I was offering him tips and he got all ****ty. Not my fault



Not trying t be rude but why would you go off American times if you're not even in America?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 8, 2011)

Come on guys, lets get back on track here! *Insert-overdramatic-sigh-here*

So has anyone seen or caught a shiny here? What do you think of the shinies? Do you like any of them?
I haven't caught a shiny yet, but I hope I will eventually. I like the shinies of this Gen, especially Swoobat.


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Come on guys, lets get back on track here! *Insert-overdramatic-sigh-here*
> 
> So has anyone seen or caught a shiny here? What do you think of the shinies? Do you like any of them?
> I haven't caught a shiny yet, but I hope I will eventually. I like the shinies of this Gen, especially Swoobat.



Me too, but not Kokoromori, only Koromori's shiny. It's evolution doesn't look as good shiny. and don't know their English names.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 8, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Me too, but not Kokoromori, only Koromori's shiny. It's evolution doesn't look as good shiny. and don't know their English names.


 
Woobat and Swoobat.

Also to your earlier question. I have mainly American friends and Alot of users on TBT are American. I often go off American timing and use American slang/language online and beginning to more and more in reality.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 8, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Zubat and Zubat.


 
What the names sound like.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 8, 2011)

I broke my game. D=



I gave my Slowpoke a Quick Claw, and the game crashed.
in all seriousness I just beat the elite four. XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm taking my sweet time, 7 hours in and only beat one gym leader. 
although an hour or two of that time is from me forgetting to close it while I was cleaning.


----------



## Wish (Mar 8, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> It's Muffun's team. Not yours. Simple put. Get over it.


 
^
No need to act like an ass everywhere you go Sanji.
Anyways I really should stop being cheap and get this. Black or white?


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 9, 2011)

White


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 9, 2011)

whitewhitewhite

I like the White Forest, and Yuniran, Daburan, and Rankurusu.

And yes, I'm still used to the Japanese names.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 9, 2011)

Just beat the fourth gym. I'm really liking these designs! Plus, I got myself a Zorua and Zoroark (imitate is an amazing ability!) My current team is...
Nickname/Pokemon name/Level
Adam/Herdier/29
Paul/Panpour/26
Bon Jovi/Victini/23
Callidus(Latin for Cunning)/Zorua/22
Leafy/Servine/24
MyLil'Pwny/Blitzle/22
I know I've got a lot of training to do (scraping by at the gym leaders) but I'll get there eventually


----------



## muffun (Mar 9, 2011)

lol, beat the game.

Winning team:

Bisharp
Darmanitan
Sigilyph
Samurott
Mienshao
Emolga


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't understand that friggin elevator gym.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 9, 2011)

muffun said:


> lol, beat the game.
> 
> Winning team:
> 
> ...


 
Yea that team would really pwn the league (No sarcasm)
Nice adjustments.

and get black. I love black and happy I didn't get white.


----------



## Zex (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive decided to get the game, but im not sure what one. Im leaning towars white but its just b.c you get the black legendary. What are the pros and cons of each, or is it just the legendarys that are different?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 9, 2011)

Zex said:


> Ive decided to get the game, but im not sure what one. Im leaning towars white but its just b.c you get the black legendary. What are the pros and cons of each, or is it just the legendarys that are different?


 
Zekrom is a thunder dragon
Reshi is a fire one

tbh I dislike the idea of people JUST getting white due to Zekrom. It's not that amazing. I got black because of the allround package.


----------



## muffun (Mar 9, 2011)

Zex said:


> Ive decided to get the game, but im not sure what one. Im leaning towars white but its just b.c you get the black legendary. What are the pros and cons of each, or is it just the legendarys that are different?


 
White has White Forest where you can catch Kanto-Johto-Hoenn-Sinnoh Pokes at level 5, Black has Black City where you can only battle the final forms.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 9, 2011)

muffun said:


> White has White Forest where you can catch Kanto-Johto-Hoenn-Sinnoh Pokes at level 5, Black has Black City where you can only battle the final forms.


 
Don't down rate black City. You can buy Evoloution stones and make 10k (or is it 100k?) per day by fighting 10 people with level 30-60 pok?mon. 
Plus black has the Lolita pok?mon which looks TO cool.


----------



## Serk102 (Mar 9, 2011)

I need to get this game! I'm definitely getting whit btw.

What are Lolita pokemon?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 9, 2011)

Alright here's my team:

Samurott Lvl 45
Scrafty Lvl 44
Archeops Lvl 45
Galvantula Lvl 43

I'm still deciding what other Pokemon I want. Preferably a fire type and grass type.

(On a side note, I've also caught 77 different Pokemon, both male and female of each )


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 9, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> I need to get this game! I'm definitely getting whit btw.
> 
> What are Lolita pokemon?


 
As in it looks like one.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 9, 2011)

I think I'm underleveled. Are pokemon in the 40's before going towards Victory Road, bad? :L


----------



## SockHead (Mar 9, 2011)

Ricano said:


> I think I'm underleveled. Are pokemon in the 40's before going towards Victory Road, bad? :L


 
I just beat the 7th gym with my mid level 40 team, but I don't know, I'm already over-leveled as it is.


----------



## Serk102 (Mar 9, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> As in it looks like one.


 
Looks like one what? Is Lolita a style or something?


----------



## Ricano (Mar 9, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> Looks like one what? Is Lolita a style or something?


 


Spoiler














SockHead said:


> I just beat the 7th gym with my mid level 40 team, but I don't know, I'm already over-leveled as it is.


 
I think that's fine. The 8th gym is pretty hard.


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2011)

released in Australia today... getting it in like 2 hours


----------



## Jake (Mar 10, 2011)

Got it, Snivy is level 7


----------



## Callie (Mar 10, 2011)

Besides black city and white forest and version exclusive pokemon, is there any difference between black and white?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 10, 2011)

Callie said:


> Besides black city and white forest and version exclusive pokemon, is there any difference between black and white?


 
Pok?mon and storyline.

Go on Serebii for the full list or look on google.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 10, 2011)

Is anybody willing to trade their Victini for a certain pokemon/bells?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 10, 2011)

Mr. L said:


> Is anybody willing to trade their Victini for a certain pokemon/bells?


 
Better be some rare pok?mon.
If you have wi-fi, just go collect the mystery gift which is a Liberty Pass. Then you can go catch him on Liberty Island from Castelia City.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 10, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> released in Australia today... getting it in like 2 hours


 Oh wow... 6 days after it released in the UK...


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 10, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Better be some rare pok?mon.
> If you have wi-fi, just go collect the mystery gift which is a Liberty Pass. Then you can go catch him on Liberty Island from Castelia City.


That's the problem, I accidentally forgot to save in front of it and killed it by accident.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 10, 2011)

Mr. L said:


> That's the problem, I accidentally forgot to save in front of it and killed it by accident.


 
:X Whoops


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 10, 2011)

Mr. L said:


> That's the problem, I accidentally forgot to save in front of it and killed it by accident.


 It shiould come back Mr. L as it reappears until you catch it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 10, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> It shiould come back Mr. L as it reappears until you catch it.


 
Like Reshiram/Zekrom.


----------



## Callie (Mar 10, 2011)

I love Castelia City so much. Especially the alley ways with the crowds


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 10, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> It shiould come back Mr. L as it reappears until you catch it.


 Wow seriously? Thanks for telling me!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 10, 2011)

Mr. L said:


> Wow seriously? Thanks for telling me!


 
It's in the Leaflet which came with the game telling you about it. Untill you catch Viciniti it'll stay there.
Plus it's a level 15. Just toss Ultra balls+Dusk balls. I used 1 dusk ball.

So wait till tonight and use a duskc ball or two, you'll get it dw. 

GOOD luck Mr L C:


----------



## muffun (Mar 10, 2011)

Already reset the file, lol. I'm going to try it with Tepig this time.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone run into any shiny's yet? I had to have seen at least 5000 wild Pokemon.


----------



## Callie (Mar 10, 2011)

I've only ever caught one shiny (minus the ones that the game gives you, like the gyrados), but I got it from chaining. Does that count? It was a shiny spoink, and it was in pearl.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 10, 2011)

How's the music in the games? Pretty bomb?


----------



## Jake (Mar 10, 2011)

getting dream smoke


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 11, 2011)

Callie said:


> I love Castelia City so much. Especially the alley ways with the crowds


 Same! ^^ Imo, it's the first city in pokemon that's actually felt like a city.


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2011)

Got 1 badge. That's enough for now.


----------



## Zex (Mar 11, 2011)

Ordered white version. 
Excited


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Gunna have to get a Genosect somehow = =;

AR isn't updated yet and I can only do it on my old **** PC xD


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Gunna have to get a Genosect somehow = =;
> 
> AR isn't updated yet and I can only do it on my old **** PC xD


 
Me: Hey little kid, you have Black and White, right?
Kid: Yep! I've beat the whole game with just [inserts English names that I have not gotten used to]
Me: Errr...yeah. Wait, you've heard of Meloetta and Genosect, right? I want those so bad!
Kid: LOLZ I ONLY USE POKEMON.COM CAUSE MOMMY SAYS ITS SAFE AND IM TOO LAZY TOO LOOK UP STUPID UNOFFICIAL SOURCES BUT IM A POK-EEEEEE-MON (OH AND BY THE WAY I DON'T SEE THE ACCENT ON THE "E") MASTUR WRITE?
Me: RAAAAAEEEEEEEGGGGG
Kid: [insert Pokemon 4 kid video]

And this is why the internet community makes me not alone.

You know what, typing that almost made me cry.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

~Shameless Advertising~
You guys should check out my trainer card store.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 11, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Me: Hey little kid, you have Black and White, right?
> Kid: Yep! I've beat the whole game with just [inserts English names that I have not gotten used to]
> Me: Errr...yeah. Wait, you've heard of Meloetta and Genosect, right? I want those so bad!
> Kid: LOLZ I ONLY USE POKEMON.COM CAUSE MOMMY SAYS ITS SAFE AND IM TOO LAZY TOO LOOK UP STUPID UNOFFICIAL SOURCES BUT IM A POK-EEEEEE-MON (OH AND BY THE WAY I DON'T SEE THE ACCENT ON THE "E") MASTUR WRITE?
> ...


 
What's so rage worthy, other than Pokemon 4 kid?


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 11, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> What's so rage worthy, other than Pokemon 4 kid?


 
Little kids who think they know everything about Pokemon, but don't


----------



## Zex (Mar 11, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Me: Hey little kid, you have Black and White, right?
> Kid: Yep! I've beat the whole game with just [inserts English names that I have not gotten used to]
> Me: Errr...yeah. Wait, you've heard of Meloetta and Genosect, right? I want those so bad!
> Kid: LOLZ I ONLY USE POKEMON.COM CAUSE MOMMY SAYS ITS SAFE AND IM TOO LAZY TOO LOOK UP STUPID UNOFFICIAL SOURCES BUT IM A POK-EEEEEE-MON (OH AND BY THE WAY I DON'T SEE THE ACCENT ON THE "E") MASTUR WRITE?
> ...



0_0 .


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 11, 2011)

Zex said:


> 0_0 .


 
Sadly, that conversation did happen.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 11, 2011)

Does one get a Shiny Ferroseed (or watever) the first encounter?


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 11, 2011)

Pokeman said:


> Does one get a Shiny Ferroseed (or watever) the first encounter?


 
No, this is not GPX+.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 11, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> No, this is not GPX+.


 
Well on gpx the first one i hatched was a shiny... and on the game the first one I encountered was a shiny... got it to

Just a coincidence i guess

Can we trade? gotta evolve a Pokemon


----------



## Iober (Mar 11, 2011)

Just recently got the game, loving it so far, the c-gear and all that game sync sounds nice.  Haven't been playing it to much as I've only gotten the first gym badge..  but looking forward to playing more later.


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2011)

I can trade right now if people want to evolve their pokes


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a Ditto that they'd be willing to trade? 
All I can give you is a Level 48 Swanna, with the moves: Roost, Rain Dance, Tailwind and Brave Bird. It's stats are: HP-134, Attack-91, Defense-65, Sp.Attack-88, Sp.Defense-67 and Speed-124. If not I have a Level 15 Victini, but I'd rather not trade it. 
My Friend code is 0733 4217 3550.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes. Save it for me for tomorrow.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 12, 2011)

Could someone please rate my team on Pok?mon White?



Spoiler: My Team



-Samurott
-Braviary
-Chandelure
-Throh
-Reuniclus
-Zekrom


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Yes. Save it for me for tomorrow.


 
Ah, tomorrow (in UK time) I won't be at home so I won't have WiFi. Sorry.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Ah, tomorrow (in UK time) I won't be at home so I won't have WiFi. Sorry.


 Kk I'll do it now? Give me a few seconsds post your FC,


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Kk I'll do it now? Give me a few seconsds post your FC,


 
My FC is: 0733 4217 3550


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

meet me in the room thing


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> meet me in the room thing


 
Don't I need your FC? And which room?


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Don't I need your FC? And which room?


 
Oh, I went to Edit but musn't of saved it. also you FC doesn't exist. Is it correct?
0174 7245 5476


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Oh, I went to Edit but musn't of saved it. also you FC doesn't exist. Is it correct?
> 0174 7245 5476


 
I'll check...My Name is Emma, and the FC is 0733 4217 3550. If it doesn't work then I don't know what's wrong. ^.^'


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

Yah it's right now. You must have typed it in wrongly and if it helps i'm Jake

I'm in there, Just come and talk to me asking for a trade when you get in


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Yah it's right now. You must have typed it in wrongly and if it helps i'm Jake


 
I've added you (Your Character's name is Bidoof right?) I'll be on the WiFi club.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

It's Jake


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> It's Jake


 
Really? Well there's someone with the same FC called Bidoof...I'll go change it, sorry.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

It's me, you don't need the name only the FC *mega facepalm*


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> It's me, you don't need the name only the FC *mega facepalm*


 
Oh! Sorry, again. This is the first time I've added an FC!


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

It's a Japanese Ditto because I only have a Ditto on my Japanese version of White.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> It's a Japanese Ditto because I only have a Ditto on my Japanese version of White.


 
That's okay thanks!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Haven't touched it for a few days.
Gunna start catching all the Pok?mon I can upon my Unova tommorow. Might take me MANY hours.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

i don't like how much story they're putting in these games. 

anyone know good EV training spots/pokes, btw?  i'm too lazy to look it all up on serebii/make my own list

I'LL REPORT BACK, IF I LEARN ANYTHING, THOUGH


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 12, 2011)

Just went to my cousin's house and my copy of Black logged on to their internet without any security details. I was surprised, but at least their internet is faster and I can go online anywhere with internet without security details!


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Just went to my cousin's house and my copy of Black logged on to their internet without any security details. I was surprised, but at least their internet is faster and I can go online anywhere with internet without security details!


 DSi, or DS lite/phat?


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 12, 2011)

YESSSSSS

YESSSSSS

MAGGYO HAS BEEN CAUGHT

YYYYEEEEEESSSSSSS


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

Beat 3rd gym


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

hp - Munna - dreamyard

attack - lillipup, patrat, pidove, timburr

defense - roggenrola, sewaddle, venipede, yamask, dwebble, ferroseed, klink

sp atk - litwick

sp def - frillish, gothita

speed - purrloin, pansage/sear/pour, blitzle, woobat, tympole, cottonee, minccino

fyi, ndb.  don't know the areas that are best, but those are the pokes that'll have 1 EV each.  slap a power band/bracer/etc on them, 5 EV's per KO.  100 EV's to start with due to vittamins, oh boy here we go


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

When you go to catch Zoroark... "the suspicious women attacked' lololololol

'caught it, too    Grr, Now the forest looks gay..


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 13, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> DSi, or DS lite/phat?


 Dsi, now I know what to do when they go on holiday and I have to feed their cats.
Also, I'm up to the 6th gym and my pokemon are over leveled...I fight wild pokemon too much!


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2011)

About to battle 4th gym leader.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 13, 2011)

Anybody willing to trade these Pokemon (legit or not, just make sure they're the proper levels)for some other pokemon:

Deoxys
Mew
Darkrai
Shaymin


----------



## Iober (Mar 13, 2011)

Finished the second gym and the sequence of events after the museum incident with Plasma.

On my way to the next city, Timburr is a bad ass.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 14, 2011)

Mr. L said:


> Anybody willing to trade these LEGIT Pokemon for some other pokemon:
> 
> Deoxys
> Mew
> ...


 
I have them 'non legit' Lol. But I'd need Wifi connection first Lol.

STILL hunting a Genosect shiny. Might have to sneak an update from my old PC.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone want to be a gentleman/lady, and trade me a Snivy for... something? =D


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll breed you a Snivy, but I wouldn't be able to trade for a while (going on vacation). >_< That ok?


----------



## Ricano (Mar 17, 2011)

That's fine.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 17, 2011)

Trying to beat the Elite Four. I'm basically trying to level up my pok?mon using the Elite Four.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 17, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Trying to beat the Elite Four. I'm basically trying to level up my pok?mon using the Elite Four.


 
Why don't you try the Audino trick? It's faster.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 17, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Why don't you try the Audino trick? It's faster.


 
What?


----------



## Ricano (Mar 17, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> What?


 
You give the pokemon you want to train a lucky egg, find a grass patch, and walk around until you see a patch moving. It's usually always an Audino, and they give a fair amount of exp.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 17, 2011)

Ricano said:


> You give the pokemon you want to train a lucky egg, find a grass patch, and walk around until you see a patch moving. It's usually always an Audino, and they give a fair amount of exp.


 
Any patch of moving grass? Anywhere?


----------



## Ricano (Mar 17, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Any patch of moving grass? Anywhere?


 
Yes, but Route 10 has higher leveled Audinos which means more exp.


----------



## Biochao (Mar 20, 2011)

Made a video for enabling the Relocator to transfer event Pokemon.


----------



## Zex (Mar 22, 2011)

Should I use my master ball on Thundurus or Zekrom?


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 22, 2011)

Biochao said:


> Made a video for enabling the Relocator to transfer event Pokemon.


Nice, I'll be sure to use this once I get my hands on the game.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 22, 2011)

Zex said:


> Should I use my master ball on Thundurus or Zekrom?


 
No! I caught Thundurus with a Quick Ball, and Zekrom with an Ultra Ball. They're both really easy to catch.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 23, 2011)

I just beat the game. I'd say this game was really, really good. It felt like a sequel for me, which I think is awesome.


----------



## Fontana (Mar 24, 2011)

Dude, catch the main legendaries with Poke Balls, their catch rate is much higher now that you are forced to catch them. Took me like 3 tries with a Poke Ball on Reshiram, just got its health down low, no status effect needed. Anyone else feel Pokemon are much easier to catch in these games?


----------



## Biochao (Mar 24, 2011)

Fontana said:


> Dude, catch the main legendaries with Poke Balls, their catch rate is much higher now that you are forced to catch them. Took me like 3 tries with a Poke Ball on Reshiram, just got its health down low, no status effect needed. Anyone else feel Pokemon are much easier to catch in these games?



Victini was extremely hard to catch when my Pokemon were around lv20. Haven't returned yet as lv40s would kill it unless it uses Endure. Must find False Swipe...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 24, 2011)

Can't find Thundrus. I haven't encountered him once after the old lady's story. :/
Got the Trio with Cobalion and co. though.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 24, 2011)

Curently, I'm working on completing my Unova dex then catching all the Unova Pokemon. However, I need some help to complete my goal. If anyone with Pokemon Black owns Vullaby, Mandibuzz, or Tornadus, could you please trade it to my to let me register it? Besides them, the only Pokemon I need to see are Ferrothorn and Terrakion!


----------



## Serk102 (Mar 24, 2011)

I still haven't gotten this game ;~;


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 24, 2011)

I HAVE ACQUIRED THE PERFECT TEAM

I covered 12 out of 17 types, and I have at least one Pokemon from each Gen!


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 25, 2011)

My team is just a basic team, probably won't stand a chance in pvp >.<


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol, caught Ulgamoth. Yay, another dex entry.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 25, 2011)

As much as I enjoyed Black, it just wasn't as good as I was hoping it to be. I had more fun on Soul Silver, so if I was going to recommend any of the new ones it'd be SS/HG.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 25, 2011)

i'm loving black.

ferrothorn + jellicent = op as ****, btw.  stole shamelessly from someone i read here, or smogon, or both.

mach punch conkeldurr isn't living up to my standards, btw.  drain punch breeding, away!


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 25, 2011)

Dude Ferrothorn is beast, my shiny is like my main tank  and of course my mainly used Pokemon


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2011)

Up to N's Castle. about to capture Reshiram


----------



## williamd (Mar 25, 2011)

Im training my Swampert for the faceoff with Alder finally(thank you Boiling Water).


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 26, 2011)

Just bought White yesterday. In Castelia City so far.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 26, 2011)

bittermeat said:


> Just bought White yesterday. In Castelia City so far.


my advice - grab a darumaka as soon as you can.  darmanitan is crazy strong.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 26, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> my advice - grab a darumaka as soon as you can.  darmanitan is crazy strong.


 
lol lets ignore the other gens cuz i never knew they existed lol

lol wuts a dunsparce


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 27, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> my advice - grab a darumaka as soon as you can.  darmanitan is crazy strong.


 
They are, drive me nuts. But the final evo of that tadpole thing wipes them out fast. :>


----------



## Josh (Mar 27, 2011)

Borrowed my friends Pokemon black since he's completed it, Used action replay.

My Team:
Oshawott - WizKhalifa - Level 14
Roggenrola - RickRock (Get it?) - Level 11
Pansear - WakaFlame (Get it again?) - Level 14
That Zebra thing (Forget name, It's in daycare) - BustaRhyme - Level 12


----------



## Zex (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone wana let me borrow there tornadus (ill give colladerall) so I can get Landorus? Ill then let you borrow my thundurus.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 27, 2011)

Who wants to battle?

My FC is 3911-7384-3898.


----------



## katiegirl (Mar 27, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Who wants to battle?
> 
> My FC is 3911-7384-3898.


 
my bro does
fc: 124881054448


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 28, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> lol lets ignore the other gens cuz i never knew they existed lol
> 
> lol wuts a dunsparce


 why did you quote me?  how do the other gens have anything to do with whether darmanitan has a stupid high base attack or not?

& @ tom, i've had trouble with them in the battle tower/subway.. but luckily my jellicent can tank a hit (one) and use trick room.  :>  yay conkeldurrrrrrrrr


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 28, 2011)

My Black Team  :

Samurott - Lv 75
Darmanitan - Lv 75
Gliscor - Lv - 75
Hydreigon - Lv 75
Galvantula - Lv 75
Swellow - Lv 75

Black Gym Leader Team :

Darmanitan
Ninetales
Arcanine
Lampent
Houndoom
Magmar/Magmortar - Depends if i envolve it by the time it starts
__________________Opinions please
__________________ Opinions please ;P


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 28, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> My Black Team  :
> 
> Samurott - Lv 75
> Darmanitan - Lv 75
> ...


 
That bug and fire Pokemon called volcaresta or something. I think the "little brother" is called larvesta.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 29, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> That bug and fire Pokemon called volcaresta or something. I think the "little brother" is called larvesta.


This? data:image/jpg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wBDAAkGBwgHBgkIBwgKCgkLDRYPDQwMDRsUFRAWIB0iIiAdHx8kKDQsJCYxJx8fLT0tMTU3Ojo6Iys/RD84QzQ5Ojf/2wBDAQoKCg0MDRoPDxo3JR8lNzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzf/wAARCAA0ADIDASIAAhEBAxEB/8QAGwABAAMBAAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGBwQBAgP/xAAsEAACAQMDAwMDBQEBAAAAAAABAgMEBREAEiEGEzEUIkEHMlEVI0JScRaB/8QAGAEAAwEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEEAwL/xAAkEQACAgIBBAEFAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDERIiBDFBYRMhI4Ghwf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A3HTTTQA1z0FdS3GlWqoZlmgZmVZE+1trFTg/IyDz4Pkcag/qHLHH0jXpJV+maVQseM5lbIPbAH9gCp+ACSeAdQP0hmrpYLokkjNb4ZI0gUkEJKQzSAfIGGiP4yTjndrN2fcUPRQqM0O3PZ4NC0001oTjTTTQBH367QWO1TXGqjlkiiKApEAWJZgoxkgeWHzrkt3VdmugZbbVmpmBI9OkbLKfHOxgCF5A3HC5PnUncTAKCf1cQmgZCrwlQ3dB42YPBznGPnONQvSlmoen6NxSx4eoPcnlZi2AM8bzz2x/HOScknJLHXPLb0drTR57/ojutLBe+pUoxTekpooWZmimqG92QMEhVIDDBHz9xwfzyfTW03GxXC7Ul2ZIWqBHJT0wl3bwu5XlUDjBzGp/lwuQAVzca+7UFtp1nuFVHTI32907S3+Dyf8ANV76gW243a2wi3OzKuWaDtIu4EYLNI5BQBSwwOSGIOQTjOUIxk7EssorunZBdO5JRz58El1R1TbunKR3qZY3qtm6OlEgDsOfcf6pwcseOPk4B7rHWVVwtVNWV1C9BPMu5qZ23MgycZ4HJGDggEZweRrJOnOjPVyu/UEE1sta4LCSEx+oUbtys3HaHC8ke4N7SDzradOqU58pLHoXU11VPSD2fl/xDTTTWpKQ3VVXVUVvinpqEVcUc6vU5mSPsxKC/cy7KpwyrkEjjOqfefqFcUtoqrZY5KSmlIWOoqypOSufsUkK3Hgn45Grp1PJd47PMen4Y5a44VdzAFQfLKG9pI/BIHzzjacz6du3VVivno7zRNSUxkZ6mtrQW7yrGX5nLEOVUYAU5AU58HCUuWuDvThtn8eTz03ZLt1dcUrbwszUncEktRMSBIBnCRr45JIJHGAPwAdGu3Udrsk6rdqpoXly0caxPIdo4yQm7APOM4z/AOHVX6+nvt5o6a32MQGCeZ4awmTtkcYwQTymC5YAEkAEAjzUK96Cns9Ja669PNWWqLYzIpeJt0mGjjJYD9vcozxwuMe0qhfOzXMe4dLVT8mJvEX9W0aj1Dc7LDRxT1iJUCUI9O6R79xBDIytkZwdpBB+RqvdBdRrFUT266SyK9TUlqZpamSZUyqgRBpGZvjIJOCzMMLwDkMFyEccuCkMDKQrBxtJx/Ej4z+QPP541crP0d1HdpC8dLNbIpH3LWVTdt48EDcqffvBG4ZCg4zuHGpPlvlNYWEUTqqgmts+zbdNNNWEg16TQxToEnjSRQyuFdQQGUhlPPyCAQfggaaaAK1D0D0/FcKyrameX1KqqwyP+3TbQQDEBgoRn2nOU8JtHGvjcfpt0tXU1JTpblpI6cjPpD2zOgGNkh8uDgck7vOGGTlppgTf/P2n9d/XfQxfqfb7fqOc4xjOPG7Ht3YzjjOONSemmkA0000Af//Z


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 29, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> This? data:image/jpg;base64,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


 
What?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 29, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> That bug and fire Pokemon called volcaresta or something. I think the "little brother" is called larvesta.


 This?


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 29, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Evolves at lvl 59 or something.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 29, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Evolves at lvl 59 or something.


 
sorry about the spam (i'm not so good with links)
yeah ok i might consider it.. but where do i catch it?


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 29, 2011)

After you have beaten the game, go to that relic castle place. You will find a new cave. Go through it,and you will find Volcarona (or whatever it's called. Lvl 60, I think. Read more at serebii.net
Go to serebii-video games-black and white-intractable Pokemon.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 29, 2011)

Or you can hatch the egg the man in red gives you, on Route 18


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 29, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> After you have beaten the game, go to that relic castle place. You will find a new cave. Go through it,and you will find Volcarona (or whatever it's called. Lvl 60, I think. Read more at serebii.net
> Go to serebii-video games-black and white-intractable Pokemon.


 
kk thanks but i think ricano's idea is more better.. after all its from lv 1


----------



## Ricano (Mar 29, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> kk thanks but i think ricano's idea is more better.. after all its from lv 1


 
It helps if you have a pokemon with the ability "Flame Body", because the egg takes a lot of steps to hatch.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 29, 2011)

Ricano said:


> It helps if you have a pokemon with the ability "Flame Body", because the egg takes a lot of steps to hatch.


 
but how if i recieve it from a randomer?


----------



## Ricano (Mar 29, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> but how if i recieve it from a randomer?


 
Huh?


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 29, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Who wants to battle?
> 
> My FC is 3911-7384-3898.


 
Please, I'm bored.

Plus, I just got my internet fixed.


----------



## 3D MoneyTree (Mar 29, 2011)

There are also rotation battles.(3 pokemon rotate out each turn)


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anybody know a good spot to hatch eggs? I'm making a bunch of Snivys. I'll gladly trade with anybody interested in a babby Snivy once I get home, where I have wi-fi. ^^


----------



## Ricano (Mar 29, 2011)

Ron Ronaldo said:


> Does anybody know a good spot to hatch eggs? I'm making a bunch of Snivys. I'll gladly trade with anybody interested in a babby Snivy once I get home, where I have wi-fi. ^^


 
memememe. =D

Have a pokemon with the ability "Flame Body" to halve the number of steps.


----------



## Phil (Mar 29, 2011)

Ron Ronaldo said:


> Does anybody know a good spot to hatch eggs? I'm making a bunch of Snivys. I'll gladly trade with anybody interested in a babby Snivy once I get home, where I have wi-fi. ^^



I'll be glad to trade for a snivy!! =D


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 30, 2011)

@Chris+Phil: Sure thing! =] It just might be a while, because I don't know when I'm coming home again. >A<;;

And yeaaah, I actually have a pokemon with flame body in my party! n_n I was just wondering if anybody knew any good biking spots (like goldenrod) to hatch a bazillion eggs at once with. xD


----------



## Phil (Mar 30, 2011)

No problem. Thanks Ron! =D


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 30, 2011)

Ron Ronaldo said:


> @Chris+Phil: Sure thing! =] It just might be a while, because I don't know when I'm coming home again. >A<;;
> 
> And yeaaah, I actually have a pokemon with flame body in my party! n_n I was just wondering if anybody knew any good biking spots (like goldenrod) to hatch a bazillion eggs at once with. xD


 
May I have a Snivy to ?


----------



## MasterC (Mar 30, 2011)

So far,the game is fun for me. Half the Pokemon in my party are Fire types which helped a lot at the 7th Pokemon Gym.I have 7 Gym badges but the highest Pokemon level I have is about LV.38.At least exp. Share makes training two Pokemon easier.


Spoiler: My Unova Pokemon



Serperior-LV.38
Stoutland-LV.37
Victini-LV.36
Litwick-LV.36
Darmanitan-LV.36
Simipour-LV.35


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 30, 2011)

@ ron, the place i used was actually the day care, so i knew right away whenever a new egg came in.  if you don't care about mass-hatching, you should probably try a bridge (the first one/castelia, has no wild encounters and is hella huge) if you wanna try that.

i'd still suggest doing it in front of the day care (left right left right left right...)


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 31, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> @ ron, the place i used was actually the day care, so i knew right away whenever a new egg came in.  if you don't care about mass-hatching, you should probably try a bridge (the first one/castelia, has no wild encounters and is hella huge) if you wanna try that.
> 
> i'd still suggest doing it in front of the day care (left right left right left right...)


That sounds good! :'D If only they'd make an egg already. The Ditto and the Serperior "don't like each other very much" or whatever and I've been riding back and forth to no avail. =_= Is it just the specific ditto, or the two species that don't mesh well?

@everybody who wants a Snivy: Sinvys for all!... eventually. <:J

Edit: Whoa what as soon as I started riding back and forth the Snivy and Ditto combo popped out like a billion eggs... which is weird because I rode past before and it hadn't.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 31, 2011)

Ron Ronaldo said:


> Edit: Whoa what as soon as I started riding back and forth the Snivy and Ditto combo popped out like a billion eggs... which is weird because I rode past before and it hadn't.


 that's how it usually goes for me, too.
i think it's a per-pokemon basis, but i think i've heard somewhere that natures are what dictate that.. or something.. i dunno.  it really doesn't matter that much, because if you walk long enough, you'll get an avalanche in like 3 steps, real talk.

i've had mixed experiences with same-nature pokemon, if i remember.. but mainly i just do brute force whether they like it or not.  yeap.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 31, 2011)

bump


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 31, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> bump


 
Stop bumping. It is NOT allowed and the post before your post were made only a few hours ago.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 31, 2011)

I hate the GTS. It'd be a great system if people weren't asking for Legendary pok?mon for version exclusives or starters. ?.?
It's annoying.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I hate the GTS. It'd be a great system if people weren't asking for Legendary pok?mon for version exclusives or starters. ?.?
> It's annoying.


 
It's always been broken. Though I've always been successful at trading on there, put up things people want and for a fair Pokemon, I tend to get what I want.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 31, 2011)

I put up stupid things for super rare things.
Works every time.

Anyway,

lololololololololololololololol

Caught Victini.....with a Net Ball.

And who wants to battle me?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 31, 2011)

Tom said:


> It's always been broken. Though I've always been successful at trading on there, put up things people want and for a fair Pokemon, I tend to get what I want.


Same, I always get all 3 starters by hatching 2 eggs of my starter, offering them up on the GTS, and asking for level 1 of the other starters. >83


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 1, 2011)

the gts is mad stupid in this game, imo.  overly detailed for random, how the **** do you tell whether a pokemon is cool, or awesome, or radical? :/


----------



## muffun (Apr 2, 2011)

Beat that Alder guy. Ridiculously easy. 6 Quiver Dances with Volcarona and he's cake.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 2, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> the gts is mad stupid in this game, imo.  overly detailed for random, how the **** do you tell whether a pokemon is cool, or awesome, or radical? :/


 
Why the hell do people put stuff up for Lv 9 and under for trade?

Either they're showing off, or they want hacked Pokemon.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 3, 2011)

muffun said:


> Beat that Alder guy. Ridiculously easy. 6 Quiver Dances with Volcarona and he's cake.


 LOL
three maxed stats against an in-game trainer
lawl lawl lawl


----------



## muffun (Apr 3, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> LOL
> three maxed stats against an in-game trainer
> lawl lawl lawl


 
They obviously do not get their teams CC'd on Smogon.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 3, 2011)

I NEED A CORPHISH

BADLY


----------



## Josh (Apr 3, 2011)

Let me memorize.

Dewott - Wiz Khalifa - Level 28
Gurrdurr - Game - Level 27
Sigilyph - Birdman - Level 24
Tranquill - Trina - Level 24
Boldore - RickRock - Level 28
Cottunee - T-Pain - Level 25 (Going to evolve it at level 35 max)
Simisear - Tyga - Level 22 (In PC, Has weak moves since I evolved it early by accident :/)

Going to 6th gym.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 4, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> the gts is mad stupid in this game, imo.  overly detailed for random, how the **** do you tell whether a pokemon is cool, or awesome, or radical? :/


 I once searched for a Male Jellicent using GTS that was at least level 40(because I had level 40 Pokemon) and got two results.One person will trade if I gave him a Zekrom at LV.9 or under and another guy had a Jellicent at LV.40 but only when someone traded another LV.40 Jellicent;What a rip-off.


----------



## rafren (Apr 8, 2011)

Everyone on the GTS seems to want a LV.9 and under / LV.100 Zekrom and Reshiram. It gets annoying.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 8, 2011)

rafren said:


> Everyone on the GTS seems to want a LV.9 and under / LV.100 Zekrom and Reshiram. It gets annoying.


 
They're doing it so they can show off without anyone getting it.

And I still need a Weezing.


----------



## rafren (Apr 8, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> They're doing it so they can show off without anyone getting it.
> 
> And I still need a Weezing.


 
I've got one. Message me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 8, 2011)

Yea, I personally hate the GTS. The only way you might get the pok?mon you want is by putting one of your own up for trade. Otherwise, you probably won't be getting one. I also don't like the fact that you can only trade for pok?mon that you've already caught/seen.


----------



## rafren (Apr 8, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Yea, I personally hate the GTS. The only way you might get the pok?mon you want is by putting one of your own up for trade. Otherwise, you probably won't be getting one. I also don't like the fact that you can only trade for pok?mon that you've already caught/seen.


 
Exactly. :/ GTS Negotiations is pretty useless and hard to use too.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 8, 2011)

muffun said:


> They obviously do not get their teams CC'd on Smogon.


 not even the collective focus of the entire smogon community could have stopped your volcarona, at that point.  :J


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2011)

rafren said:


> Exactly. :/ GTS Negotiations is pretty useless and hard to use too.


 I got a Shiny Emolga from Negotiations, but haven't used it since.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I got a Shiny Emolga from Negotiations, but haven't used it since.


 
I got three shinies from negotiations.

From the same guy.


----------



## rafren (Apr 9, 2011)

All I got was a Zorua. Then all of my other partners were offering hacked Pok?mon. D:


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

rafren said:


> All I got was a Zorua. Then all of my other partners were offering hacked Pok?mon. D:


 
Someone gave me a shiny Sneasel, looks normal and all....wait a minute, wtf?

IT'S CAUGHT WITH A MASTER BALL

Only the stupidest people would waste their Master Ball on that, or a hacker.


----------



## rafren (Apr 9, 2011)

^ Here where I live, it's hard to find a person who isn't a hacker. :/


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 11, 2011)

Really needing a Rufflet. If anyone is willing to trade please say. Time zone is GMT. Thanks!


----------

